# Mason Jars



## Jc5066 (Nov 13, 2015)

Is there any reason one couldn't bottle Skeeter Pee in Mason jars? Would obviously want to keep head space to a bare minimum.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 14, 2015)

keeping a tight seal to not let air in would be the problem.


----------



## Julie (Nov 14, 2015)

warm the jars up and the seals, make sure the jar seals. And I would drink and not age it


----------



## NorCal (Nov 14, 2015)

We do a lot of canning of grape jelly. Getting the oxygen out of the headspace is achieved by boiling the filled jars, then letting it cool with the lid clamped down. Not sure you could do that with the 'ol Skeeter Pee as the high temp may change the flavor or perhaps you could fill the jar full enough to minimize the O2 in the jar?


----------



## Julie (Nov 14, 2015)

NorCal said:


> ............. may change the flavor or perhaps you could fill the jar full enough to minimize the O2 in the jar?



That is what I was thinking about the flavor also not sure on how much alcohol you would lose heating it up. If he fills the jars to the top but leave enough room for the lid to seal he should be fine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 14, 2015)

I have used the Allinonewinepump to pull a vacuum on a ball jar with this adapter- works great !!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005TN7H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 14, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have used the Allinonewinepump to pull a vacuum on a ball jar with this adapter- works great !!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005TN7H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Very cool!


----------



## Jc5066 (Nov 14, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have used the Allinonewinepump to pull a vacuum on a ball jar with this adapter- works great !!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005TN7H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




Have you stored you wine like this for any amount of time? I'm not talking long term, maybe 6 months or so?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 14, 2015)

Jc5066 said:


> Have you stored you wine like this for any amount of time? I'm not talking long term, maybe 6 months or so?



No I have not personally used it for wine. I did a dehydration class for survivalist training and used this procedure to lock in freshness. 

It is not meant to replace canning - but I do believe for wine it would work fine. I sealed the top without the screw top with vacuum using the Alinonewinepump and I literally turned the jar upside down with water trying to break the seal and it was impossible until I physically went and broke the seal with a butter knife.

I have been at other wine gatherings where some folks use mason jars for their wines - You always know which bottle is yours and they are reusable.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 15, 2015)

I started making wine in the No Georgia mountains. A local friend also made wine. When I bought my corker I offered to let him borrow it any time he wanted. He said " Why would I need a corker, I put my wine in Mason jars!" He didn't heat it or do anything special. Wine Lasted a year plus. Roy


----------



## JohnT (Nov 18, 2015)

When you get down to it, why would you need to treat a mason jar any differently than, say, a wine bottle? If the lid is screwed on tight and the jar is filled with limited head space, I would think that you would be fine for a while. 

The only concern that I would have is that the lids are made out of metal and may not hold up for a long time in the high acid environment of wine.


AHHHH, the sound of mountain romance, the sweet retainer ring swish as you open the wine for your honey.....


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnT said:


> AHHHH, the sound of mountain romance, the sweet retainer ring swish as you open the wine for your honey.....



.... and you say, "Here, cousin, take a sip o' this!"


----------

